# arkwildlife - Hedgehog food GIVEAWAY



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey. I have "liked" a few hedgehog rescue pages on facebook and I have seen that lately they all have a lot of hedgehogs coming in, so I am sure they would appreciate any little bit of help they can get! I have seen this link shared about a lot by them Charity Partner BIG Giveaway

It's free to vote and they receive 1kg bag of hedgehog food!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Shameless plug incoming!

If anyone wants to vote but doesn't have anyone to vote for, Folly Wildlife Rescue would certainly appreciate it! Chock full of hedgehogs at the moment, many of which are struggling young hoglets. And if I haven't pulled at your heart strings enough...





Just look at them!


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hedgehog Bottom got my vote : victory:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Whoever it goes to I'm sure it'll be very appreciated!

Well you've had the cute hoglets, now for this tub of lard...


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Ah the rescues really do appreciate all the help that they can get. Hedgehog Bottoms facebook status..

"Huge huge thanks to Ark Wildlife who arrived this morning with bags and bags of food for the hogs from the charity giveaway last month. The timing was immaculate as we ran out completely yesterday and I had resorted to buying small boxes of cat biscuits from the Co-op until Harv could get to the warehouse today. No need now which is great as he can man the fort while I go back to sleep."

https://www.facebook.com/Hedgehog.Bottom


----------

